# Umf Watches



## JVAS (Jul 31, 2005)

Hi

Dose anyone know where i can get info on UMF watches?

I have a UMF RUHLA Pocket style watch which is surrounded by a tire, looks like a promotion item for the motor/bike trade.

Any assistance appreciated

John


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi JVAS & welcome to the forum there has been a thread recently discussing Ruhla & UMF see here...

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=6944

I hope this is of use


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

There's a bit here too.









http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/stanzplace/html/ruhla.html


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

UMF also made an electric watch







and it looks much better quality than some of their mechanicals







This one has Champion on the dial.

I won this one on German eBay about a week ago, but not yet received it, so these are seller's photos --- expect more once I receive the watch







. Quite a rare model I believe:



















Cheers

Paul


----------

